# What is this?



## jamie11 (Mar 15, 2011)

Found this running across my floor... never seen anything like this in the UK to be honest... can anyone identify it for me?


























sorry if this is in the wrong section etc.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

A spider.




On a serious note, the thing it's most like is a house spider, _Tegenaria derhami_ (assuming that's up to date), in the book I have. The image shown has similar patterning, and the fact you caught it indoors also makes this likely. Just a particularly interesting looking one!
Unless I'm wrong, really there are so many species of invertebrates in this country (or, well, anywhere) that specific identification of anything that's not common is difficult.


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

It looks more like a wolf spider species to me - however I am not a spider expert.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

my first thought was nursery web spider, due to the longish straight front legs. they are usually found in reeds and grassy areas.

not sure though, sorry, i hate spideys, so not up to speed on the types.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

That doesn't look like Tegenaria sp. May well be nursery web spider, size dependant, but does certainly look wolf spider-esque.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a wolf spider of some description.

Pretty hard to ID from those photos, but I reckon it is just one of the common Pardosa species, probably P.amentata. They vary quite a bit in colour. 

Do you still have it?


----------

